# Clear, rice-grain like things in baby's poo: is this worms?



## kwoodchuck (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, it's graphic, but I can't seem to find anything on this! I'm really thinking it's pinworms, as it's accompanied by frequent night-waking and a red bum-hole. But it doesn't quite match the descriptions I find. She is 19 months. Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

Pinworms look like worms, tiny little worms. I saw them on a patients sigmoidoscopy once...and still crawling on the scope after it was removed. Yuck!

The eggs are invisible.

I don't know what's causing your daughters poop abnormality but as far as parasites go, animal tapeworm eggs look like grains of rice but not clear...I know this from my sisters cat years ago (I've lead an interesting life







)

Has she been eating any citrus fruit? I know when my son eats mandarin oranges he gets lots of the tiny juice filled bits of the segments reappear whole and look a bit weird, rice grainy but clear.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Rice shaped worms are usually tapeworm but infants aren't generally exposed to them. I think fleas can carry them and I know pets can. My son had a hookworm and we still have no idea how he got it.

I'd have the stool checked.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Tape worms look like grains of rice...one type is carried by fleas(diplydium-child would have to ingest flea) and another from rodents (taenia-pisiformis-this is found in cats and dogs) another is taenia solium (ingesting undercooked affected pork)
Yeah...I know a bit about intestinal parasites...I am a vet tech. lol

Of course rice and other grains can pass whole too.


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwoodchuck* 
Sorry, it's graphic, but I can't seem to find anything on this! I'm really thinking it's pinworms, as it's accompanied by frequent night-waking and a red bum-hole. But it doesn't quite match the descriptions I find. She is 19 months. Anyone? Thanks!

OP. did you ever figure out what it was?


----------

